

Show HN: Pictorious is a game that lets you show off how awesome you can be - ahc
http://www.pictorious.com/

======
ahc
Hey guys - Just wanted to share what we've been working on and get feedback
from the HN community.

Pictorious is a fun, new game that inspires people to take awesome photos and
challenge their friends to do the same. We're still very much in learning and
iterating mode so welcome any and all feedback on this project.

We place a heavy emphasis on sleek design, performance and, of course, fun. We
built the app using Objective-C, Node.js and MongoDB. We've also built out a
REST API for our partners to pull in photos and other relevant data.

Coming soon: create your own challenges, better photo browsing and deeper game
mechanics.

~~~
satjot
Albert: i like some of the subtleties in the app like picture flip and smart
scrolling. I think you guys can find a better way to display the comment/share
buttons that improves the UI and keeps the focus on the image.

In general, I like that this isn't just another photo-sharing app - its a fun
game that everyone can play and will result in people taking great pictures.

I participated in #Nice Kicks challenge :)

------
true_religion
So you're the one who took Pictorious.com

I'd been looking to pick that up myself!

Good luck with your project, it looks great--abliet a bit blog like.

------
mnewyork
Beautiful design and fun app, looks great, congrats!

------
readme
Beautiful design

------
simmu
Nice concept!

------
myh
awesome app and fun challenges!

